# Traveler



## Gene Plantz (Dec 31, 1999)

Looks like TRAVELER is dead already


----------



## puckettcg (Feb 10, 2006)

How do you know this? I can't even find a reference to it on the ABC site, and the only reason I knew about it was from a few ads and I did record/watch the preview episode. Dead already - its like it never existed.


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

huh? After only one show ?


----------



## FLLHOSTY (May 16, 2007)

It comes back May 30.
It will be airing in the old time slot for LOST.
We just got an early sneak preview.

They will be airing both the Pilot and a New episode on that night.


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

Here is the "Traveler" page on ABC.com


----------



## Gene Plantz (Dec 31, 1999)

puckettcg said:


> How do you know this? I can't even find a reference to it on the ABC site, and the only reason I knew about it was from a few ads and I did record/watch the preview episode. Dead already - its like it never existed.


In todays newspaper (May 16), an article on ABCs fall schedule listed canceled shows and listed Traveler.


----------



## Gene Plantz (Dec 31, 1999)

Gene Plantz said:


> Looks like TRAVELER is dead already


from the May 16 Chicago Tribune TV section:

_Also cut are those haunted serials -- "Six Degrees," "The Nine," "Daybreak" and "Traveler" -- that were part of a trend that also included the short runs of NBC's "Kidnapped" and Fox's "Vanished."_


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

That may be true but I was under the impression that it was going to be a closed 8 episode show. I'm not sure of the episode count but I thought that it would have a clear end to the show by the end of its run in the summer.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Yea, it was always supposed to be a limited run.

Anyone who expected to see a show that premiered in May appear on the fall schedule should have their head examined.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

cwoody222 said:


> Yea, it was always supposed to be a limited run.
> 
> Anyone who expected to see a show that premiered in May appear on the fall schedule should have their head examined.


It's unusual but not unprecedented for summer programs to make it to the fall schedule. Witness: "Northern Exposure" (CBS, July 1990) and "Seinfeld" (NBC, July 1989).


----------



## Space (Jan 13, 2002)

According to The Futon Critic it will be returning on May 30th.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

This better not turn into another "Reunion."


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

drew2k said:


> It's unusual but not unprecedented for summer programs to make it to the fall schedule. Witness: "Northern Exposure" (CBS, July 1990) and "Seinfeld" (NBC, July 1989).


Both shows ran a few weeks in the summer, then Seinfeld returned in the spring to end season 1 and season 2 started the following fall. Northern Exposure came back in the following spring with a second season and returned in the fall for the third season. So they did start in the summer but it was over a year later that they hit the fall schedule.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm still pissed that Smith got booted


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

mick66 said:


> Both shows ran a few weeks in the summer, then Seinfeld returned in the spring to end season 1 and season 2 started the following fall. Northern Exposure came back in the following spring with a second season and returned in the fall for the third season. So they did start in the summer but it was over a year later that they hit the fall schedule.


I was using "fall schedule" to indicate it was "picked-up" by the network, but my mistake on the actual season the pick-up occurred.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

drew2k said:


> I was using "fall schedule" to indicate it was "picked-up" by the network, but my mistake on the actual season the pick-up occurred.


My point was also that if it doesn't make the fall '07 schedule, it's not over. It could come back later.


----------

